# Scabs ===> Discussion & opinions :)



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Scabs*​possible Many of you have suffered from scabs in sheep, goats or livestock in general or even animals at home.

 I would like to share this subject and discuss it and show the opinion in:

*1- What causes scabs  ..? 
2- What is the treatment of this disease ..? 
3- How to prevent it ..!? 
4- How to behave in the case of injury to animals ..!? *

 I will show my opinion on the subject by expressing your opinion on the subject to benefit and knowledge for all of us .


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 2, 2018)

No comments for the subject...!!

I will answer the question soon  ...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2018)

I was waiting to see what form you were referring.
Scab can be different from scabies.

If referring to scabies I would think you mean-
 Scabies mite (Sarcoptes scabiei)

Other mites however can cause "scab"
Goat Follicle mite (Demodex caprae) 
Psoroptic Ear mite (Psoroptes cuniculi)
Chorioptic Scab mite (Chorioptes bovis)

Then there is a disease called scab.
Here certain kinds of mite infections can be reportable diseases.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 2, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I was waiting to see what form you were referring.
> Scab can be different from scabies.
> 
> If referring to scabies I would think you mean-
> ...




Oh God, .
 I’m sorry I am wrong in this thing, or misunderstanding me in clarifying the subject  . We call it scabies or scabs in all cases sheep and goats in their skins or other animals skins  ( in Kuwait) .

Thanks for the clarification. @Southern by choice


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2018)

No problem. I know things may be called by different names from place to place so I was waiting for you. 

Please share what this is according to how it is presented in your country.
Pictures would be great if you have any.

These are pictures of a doe that has Psoroptic Ear mite (Psoroptes cuniculi)
Easily managed- with permethrins but often a secondary infection can cause goat to need anti-biotic
This mite is generally only found in ears and around ears... if severe may spread to head.
very common in rabbits









Scabies in the form of Psoroptes ovis  (generally referred to as scab) is a reportable disease in cattle and sheep in the State of North Carolina.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2018)

Here treatments can vary. Some things using injectable drugs are effective and easier on large flocks/herds.
Other treatments are topical, using permethrins based products.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 3, 2018)

@Southern by choice 
*I am currently processing the subject response well and enjoy the discussion with you and your opinions .*


_*These are some of the diseases that we call the (scabies or scabs) in general for animals & there is more **picture for same **disease ,*
*but i can't found it now .
* _


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

The disease is caused by small parasites belonging to the insect family transmitted by contact with another infected animal or floor and walls of barns that include diseased animals. Parasitic parasites cause severe itching and irritation in the skin, which causes the animal to lick its skin in the walls or trees in pasture or farm. The hair of the skin falls, and sores and spasms are sometimes inflamed, leaving behind thick crusts. The animal will refrain from eating if the infection is severe, humiliates and becomes susceptible to disease. This disease can be prevented by isolating diseased animals in special places from the rest of the herd with hair cutting and treatment with effective scabies by subcutaneous injection with topical treatment of the skin with disinfectants containing sulfur after removing the crusts.

*Diseases of ticks*​
Tired goats infected with ticks, which adversely affects the animal in terms of health and reduce the amount of production and there are many types of ticks all cause harm to the animal. Adult ticks and larvae feed on the blood of the infected animal and the animal suffers from anemia, poor resistance and low production of milk, meat and wool. The tick also causes the transmission of a number of diseases to animals such as diseases of blood parasites, notably BABESIOSIS, THERLIOSIS, ANAPLASMOSIS, and virus diseases such as tick fever.
The ticks are controlled by appropriate insecticides. This is done by spraying or dipping. The pesticides used in the control should be safe for humans and animals and are effective in eradicating ticks.

*Lice infestation (LICE)*​
There are two types of lice that absorb blood and the type that bites and causes the type that absorbs blood anemia in the infected animal, which leads to weakness and wasting and lack of production. The spraying of animals infected with pesticides is treated by spraying or dipping.



*Myiasis disease*​
It is a disease caused by spiral worm larvae (SCREW-WORM FLY). The fly places its eggs on the wounds that occur in the skin of the animal and are often in the area of the head and under the tail. In newborns, the infection occurs in the umbilical cord area. Hatch eggs and larvae that begin to dig and feed on the flesh of the infected animal. In severe injuries, the infected animal loses its appetite for food, shows symptoms of fever and weakness, and may be spent especially if the infection is in a sensitive area. Prevention of this disease clean barns and sprinkled from time to time by pesticides to avoid wounds in goats by removing the waste from farms and the need to clean the animal well, especially after birth to remove the effects of blood that attract the fly. Treatment is by pesticides .

*the cure*​
Antidepressant (Acaricides) is the best and best methods are dipping to treat as many cases as possible and cover all the skin and economically. The vehicles used are numerous and there is strong commercial competition in this field, so there are many different antibiotics.




*The subject is very long but this is short for you and any question I present to you at any time

Thank you for follow up.

I am sorry if there is a bit of explanation or not understanding me explain.*​


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2018)

Very nice article!

I was very surprised to see that ticks are an issue in your region. I guess because we live in more mountainous type region. Lots of heavy woods and trees and ticks this past year especially have been horrible. If you walk through the woods you can have hundreds crawling on you in a minute. 

My friends young kid goat ended up with Babesiosis. Long treatment schedule!
Very interesting how it presents. Looks at first much like pneumonia with high fever that fluctuates, rapid breathing. Yet goat still ate and acted otherwise pretty normal except when fever spiked.

Many veterinarians would not know to look for it. We use the same vet and are so greatful to have a good one!

The most common external parasite here is the goat louse.
Mites are also a problem here. What is worse is mites can transfer many disease.

We do treat goats topically for most things but also put down Diatomacious Earth on bedding and in barns/stalls... sometimes dust the animals as well.
Do you use DE?


(your communication is excellent- amazing- thank you!)


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 4, 2018)

@Southern by choice 

Yes, we have lice and ticks a lot more in cows and camels, and we suffer from them a lot. We have specialized companies for the spraying of livestock, with disinfectants and killers for ticks and lice, and also spread the whole floor with feed basins.

 Goat lice are easy to treat with some injections, spraying and washing the place, because it is easy to catch, Camels and cows are a little difficult for their size but they are the same treatment. 

Thank you very much, for the nice comment, welcome and happy for you.


----------

